# SHOULD I KEEP HIM? :-D 10 month old white poodle champion parents needs home



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh my!!! The owners cant care for him, i have to make a decision today! Lou and him are great together, his personality is really similar to Lou's just more mellow!
He is white with gorgeous black lips and nose!!!!! And super sweet, needs grooming immediately but he is so cool!
It took me 5 years to get a dog, I didnt feel ready, in 6 months after Lou get 1 more dog?? I'm just not sure, please help, if I dont take him the owners will sell him to a lady that owns a dog training center tomorrow I dont know if she is a good person... Look at him 
He is neutered

Husband just told me he is 1 yr old and Lou and him were born the same day!!! What a coincidence is this a sign??  
Is it hard to care for 2 dogs? Money and attention is not a problem 












































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Huge decision. He is absolutely gorgeous! Does his breeder know she is rehoming him? I am already in love, I can't imagine how you feel. How much background info do you have? If you decide to take him, that dog just scored big time! He couldn't find himself in a better home!


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

That's one of those "meant to be" moments if I've seen one. What a pretty pair of poodles! Of course, I already know we will add another dog once Alby is trained so I'd be waiting for a sign like that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Huge decision. He is absolutely gorgeous! Does his breeder know she is rehoming him? I am already in love, I can't imagine how you feel. How much background info do you have? If you decide to take him, that dog just scored big time! He couldn't find himself in a better home!


I dont know about the breeder I will ask them
Thank you for your kind words!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw!! Thanks so much! I wish u the best at finding another poodle to love


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Should u keep him??? Absolutely not!

But u could grab him for me 'til I get there to pick him up.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

This IS Poodle Forum, after all, so I think I speak for most of us when I say . . .

*Of course you should keep him!*

(Easy for me to say, right?)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Should u keep him??? Absolutely not!
> 
> But u could grab him for me 'til I get there to pick him up.


Hahaha!!! You scared me at first LOL Well if for some reason it doesnt work out I know who to call 
But I think it will be just fine, my husband is set on the decision of keeping him I dont think I could say no if I wanted to LOL But I'm still thinking about it ... Considering everything I can think of... If you all have any comments on how it is to own 2 dogs please let me know , all info is welcome. Also, thanks for the support 

Ps. The neighbors dog on the other side of the fence is barking and Apolo (thats his name) barked back a few times, is that normal? Lou doesnt bark, only doorbell bark 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Did I mention his dad is a champion dog ? Not that it matters, but that's cool 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Country boy! LOL!

If you have room in your heart and energy for another dog, there's no question about it. Keep him. He sounds awesome. Plus, two dogs are a riot. They're so entertaining to watch how they play together. As long as they seem to get along, you have the time and so forth, you like him, what's to decide? LOL.

Yeah, I hope the breeder doesn't mind him being rehomed to you. I doubt it once she knows that you're a good pick.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Really an amazing piece of luck, for you and Lou and the new spoo! Just tell the breeder to log in here - we'll all vouch for you. :smile:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Couple more pictures outside
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Personally I'm glad we have 2 so they will always have a playmate. They love each other. They get really upset if they're apart even for a bath. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There is nothing to decide......he's already wormed his way into your hubby's heart! And Lou looks like she already loves her 'brother' so you can't break her heart either! Hahaha!!!!
He's also gorgeous, so that's that!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Having two dogs is great. They're good company for one another, especially when left alone. I remember when I used to leave the house - Abby's tail would go down and she'd go lay on her pillow by the patio door where she would watch and wait for us to come home. After we got Lexi it was different. Whenever I left they would both run to the pillow and stand looking out the patio door then they would bark at me as I drove by. My once sad little Abby had a buddy to keep her company and she became a much happier girl. 
Glad your DH decided Apolo is a keeper!


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

Sweetp said:


> Having two dogs is great. They're good company for one another, especially when left alone. I remember when I used to leave the house - Abby's tail would go down and she'd go lay on her pillow by the patio door where she would watch and wait for us to come home. After we got Lexi it was different. Whenever I left they would both run to the pillow and stand looking out the patio door then they would bark at me as I drove by. My once sad little Abby had a buddy to keep her company and she became a much happier girl.
> Glad your DH decided Apolo is a keeper!


I always felt awful that we never got a 2nd dog for our lab, Lexi, before we started having human babies. I really think dogs are happier with another dog in the pack. Not to say single dog homes aren't good and the dogs aren't happy, but if you have the time, money and energy I think it would be so much fun for all of you. You have twins from different parents. That's a pretty neat story.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations, he is just beautiful! Lou is lucky and she will be a happy poodle with a friend! It IS different to have two but I think the benefits outweigh the drawbacks. I hope your husband will help with all the extra work, walking, feeding, taking to the vet etc. 
And travel is different, but if well trained it can still be a joy. 
I think you have been blessed with this beautiful boy...but YOU need to have a say in this, don't make this your hubby's decision entirely, this is FOREVER...gosh, it looks like a match made in heaven, but I have Multiple Poodle Syndrome! Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

Dallasminis said:


> Congratulations, he is just beautiful! Lou is lucky and she will be a happy poodle with a friend! It IS different to have two but I think the benefits outweigh the drawbacks. I hope your husband will help with all the extra work, walking, feeding, taking to the vet etc.
> And travel is different, but if well trained it can still be a joy.
> I think you have been blessed with this beautiful boy...but YOU need to have a say in this, don't make this your hubby's decision entirely, this is FOREVER...gosh, it looks like a match made in heaven, but I have Multiple Poodle Syndrome! Good Luck with your decision.


MPS is a serious disease lol. It's infected me in 1 short month. My hubby still thinks dog 2 will be a mutt from the SPCA, but I'm pretty sure I'm stuck on spoos.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm still worried, thanks so much for the responses!! You are all poodle people for sure hahaha! Not 1 person said "don't keep him" hehehe 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

If you have the time for both of them, go for it. If they already get along well, that's the biggest concern with adding the second dog. I have 3 standards, they love playing together, and like others have said, I don't feel bad when they are left at home, they have plenty of company. Good luck!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

And, yes, perfectly normal to bark at the dog on the other side of the fence. Our neighbors have FOUR chihuahuas...we have LOTS of dog conversations when they're out in their yard! 

It's a blessing that Lou doesn't bark, Lady and Indie bark alot, Jack doesn't ....it was such a nice surprise!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He needs to be groomed so bad, some parts of him are really dirty, I already called my dear friend and groomer Ellyisme 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I just wanna keep taking pictures LOL









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He is really sweet ( look at the picture lol) he lays down the same way on the couch like Lou does, they are so similar!
Apollo will be my husband's dog though and Lou is mine, Apollo loves my husband already, he glues to his side. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

There are som decisions that have to be made with out over thinkiing. And all these major ones. Have been tickedhere to keep him. Your husband wants him. Lou wants him! Time and money are not a problem! Keep him !


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He is invisible when laying on the carpet hahahaha!!! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

How could you possibly not? Look at that face. If you have the space (looks like you do), I'd go for it. Especially if the poodles are already "friends" -- looks like it was meant to be.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

liljaker said:


> How could you possibly not? Look at that face. If you have the space (looks like you do), I'd go for it. Especially if the poodles are already "friends" -- looks like it was meant to be.


Yes I have space. We have empty bedrooms even, each one could have their own hahahah We dont have children. And we only chose this house because it has a huge yard lol Lou has always been extremely spoiled. hehehehe
Apollo doesnt even mind me checking his gums/teeth , just like Lou.. Their temperament and personality are so similar it's crazy!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Dallasminis said:


> And, yes, perfectly normal to bark at the dog on the other side of the fence. Our neighbors have FOUR chihuahuas...we have LOTS of dog conversations when they're out in their yard!
> 
> It's a blessing that Lou doesn't bark, Lady and Indie bark alot, Jack doesn't ....it was such a nice surprise!


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Lou*: Follow your heart! You have such a big and good one. You know what to do. :dog::dog:


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Having two dogs is great, more demanding sometimes but still great, I waited to long to get a second one, Aki was 10 when I got Sushi. They have a special relation, they share food, water, sofa but they fight for toys or a stick! It's so funny. Of course I think you should keep him!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Two dogs are more expensive and a little harder to manage if you travel. 

But other than that, having two dogs is fabulous--wonderful in every way! Especially two dogs that are the same age. There is a whole new aspect of poodle-owning that is about to open up for you! I just can't wait to hear about all of the new fun things that are going to be happening in your house! Lou is going to love this! It is so much fun watching how two dogs interact with each other--playing, stealing treats from each other, competing for the best spot on the bed.... 

Apollo already has that Lou look!


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like Lou has fell in love with the guy  

I added a miniature to my standard almost a year ago now. I love them both very much, but they are completely different personalities. The only thing they have in common is the hunt. And that is what they do during off leash walks, and whenever they spot prey in the backyard. They hunt in a pack. Other than that, they are as different as night and day. Also, we got Cal to not stress out whenever he was left home alone, but with Yuki added to the pack (who doesn't seem to be able to go without me for 2 minutes), he chimes in whenever she starts. It can work both ways I guess.

With both Lou and her new friend getting along so well, and having the means, room, and time to care for two dogs, in your shoes I would say 'let's keep him'.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

Aside from the cost and the grooming, I find if preferable to have multiple dogs. They entertain each other and wear each other out. Makes life a bit easier sometimes. The major drawback is there is less room for me on the bed.


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

I think if money and attention aren't an issue then go for it! Especially if him and Lou get along so well! I'm sure Lou would love a friend and they'll probably tire each other out playing together. Two dogs can be a lot to deal with, but I think it sounds meant to be! 

PS - I'm biased because we're getting another one in a couple weeks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Lou*: Follow your heart! You have such a big and good one. You know what to do. :dog::dog:


Aw <3 thank you dear!!! Hehehe I will let you guys know soon


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

You're a great dog owner, and you have the room and the money. What's left to decide, ha,ha! Seriously, I think besides the fact that you can handle a second one, the biggest most positive thing is that the new dog has a lovely personality. Even more laid back than Lou! Sounds perfect


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

If money and attention is no problem then you definitely should keep him! Especially with your husband on board already!!

He is such a darling. If only I have a backyard....


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Well I hate to burst the bubble but 2 dogs, 2 times the work, no way. Bad idea!
((At least that's what I tell myself to beat down the urge.))


Cant you tell I'm TOTALLY jealous. GO FOR IT! :bulgy-eyes::bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Alright, are u guys ready?! WE ARE KEEPING HIM!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D They just are so good together so far, hopefully it will work out !! I am so happy about it and they sure seem happy too 
I am in tears, happy tears, this little man needs love he is extremely sweet, he deserves to have a happy home!! 

Thank you all again for the support!!!!!














I look so weird on this picture but oh well LOL














ON MY LAP hehehehe











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think it is unanimous! That is one lucky dog.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Lucky Apollo! And happy Lou!!:cheers2:


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I was in.a.similar.situation only the poodle was a parti and my friend who owned the dog was in no rush about rehoming her so I had time to spend time with the dog and experience the two dog life. 

Its.different for sure and its easier if the dog is trained with house manners like ours was (her owner/myfriend is an.amazing.dog trainer)  I definitely don't regret it because she became one of the loves in my life. The other love is.shelton  they also bonded and love each other and seeing them get along and have fun is also such a sweet thing to witness Almost to the point where we always say, "it would have been very bad if we havent gotten Nova. You would have missed out on a great friendship/siblinghood, Shelton and so would we."

I hope they do what is best for you, Lou, and the white spoo  I kind of rooting kn you getti.g the dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

cindyreef said:


> Well I hate to burst the bubble but 2 dogs, 2 times the work, no way. Bad idea!
> ((At least that's what I tell myself to beat down the urge.))
> 
> 
> Cant you tell I'm TOTALLY jealous. GO FOR IT! :bulgy-eyes::bulgy-eyes:


I never never thought Id have 2 dogs!!! But it feels right 
Hahaha!!! I work from home so 2 times the work is no problem hehehehe
Maybe one day u will catch the multiple poodle syndrome too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

One very lucky dog and an extremely lucky poodle sister and family!!! Multiple poodle syndrome is nearly always fatal!! Poodle lovers struggle with it daily. But on a serious side everybody is so very lucky and blessed!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

:clap2: Woooooo hooooo! I'm so happy for you! And this marvelous dog! You guys are so lucky. This is great. You'll have so much fun. And if you hadn't taken the dog, I bet somewhere down the line, you would have questioned your choice. I have no doubt that this is something you'll always be happy about. Two dogs are a blast. A tad more work, but not that much. And there are just so many positives to it. I've had four at a time (and 5 when I had a foster) and it worked out just fine. Maybe it was the breed combo or size difference, but it wasn't a big deal. I do like now, having just two. I'm older and it is easier. How they keep each other company is really a big thing to me. Anyhow, love your pics. Just fantastic!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you!!!
I gave them both their own bully stick and no one tried to steal the other's . They laid facing each other paws touching and chewed happily  then after a bit Lou left her bullystick and just sat and watched Apollo enjoy his, she seemed happy to see him enjoy thd yummy treat for the first time! Aaww!!!!


Ps. They act like they have know each other since birth! And there is a slight chance they came from the same litter, wouldnt that been an incredible coincidence ?! Fate! 
I will try to find out more tomorrow! 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG THE SUSPENSE!!! I made myself read every page in turn instead of going to the last page.. Hooray a Happy ending.. Really..... they look like they are made for each other. I'm so happy for you all, but most of all Apollo, who found such a good home.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I think we have upgraded from peanut butter and chocolate to a s'more poodle party. ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

love them both <3 they are to cute!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> I think we have upgraded from peanut butter and chocolate to a s'more poodle party. ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahahahahaha!!!!! Hilarious!! Apollo the marshmallow! He IS truly mellow!!! LOL
We have to have Hibbert meet him soon 
And Ellyisme Apollo NEEDS you, he is a stinky boy, he needs your talent to make him look all cute with a new haircut!! :-D


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations to all of you! Lou and Apolo are gorgeous together and Lou looks mesmerized by her new brother in the last photos... Apolo seems much bigger than Lou on the photos... Is that just because of hair, is it an illusion or is he bigger? Either way your babes are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

You will not be disappointed with 2 poodles! They will make you laugh with tears just watching them play. You are so lucky. I'm jealous


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

butlerchick said:


> Congratulations to all of you! Lou and Apolo are gorgeous together and Lou looks mesmerized by her new brother in the last photos... Apolo seems much bigger than Lou on the photos... Is that just because of hair, is it an illusion or is he bigger? Either way your babes are beautiful! Congratulations!


He is not as tall as Lou, a tiny bit shorter, but he is heavier. It's basically ALL hair hehehehe they are pretty much about the same size  which is great!!

We will REALLY see him after the bath and haircut tomorrow :-D Im so excited!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tired. But HAPPY!!!

Ps. Apollo's tail must be cramping it's been wagging non-stop!!!! Hahahaha









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Just A Thought*

Lou,

You might consider typing up a Bill of Sale and have it all ready for tomorrow. That way, everything will be in writing, for your protection. Just an idea....:idea:

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations. He sounds like a wonderful puppy and a nice fit for your family! On a practical note, are you planning on neutering him? If I recall, you mentioned in another thread you're hesitant to spay Lou. If not, you will need to be careful during Lou's heat.

Best wishes for years of enjoyment with both Lou and Apollo.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Lou,
> 
> You might consider typing up a Bill of Sale and have it all ready for tomorrow. That way, everything will be in writing, for your protection. Just an idea....:idea:
> 
> HerdingStdPoodle


+1 for a great idea.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

murphys said:


> Congratulations. He sounds like a wonderful puppy and a nice fit for your family! On a practical note, are you planning on neutering him? If I recall, you mentioned in another thread you're hesitant to spay Lou. If not, you will need to be careful during Lou's heat.
> 
> Best wishes for years of enjoyment with both Lou and Apollo.


He is neutered  So we are good. hehehehe


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Lou,
> 
> You might consider typing up a Bill of Sale and have it all ready for tomorrow. That way, everything will be in writing, for your protection. Just an idea....:idea:
> 
> HerdingStdPoodle


yes i highly recommend this also if he is chipped make sure they call and transfer him to you.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Lou,
> 
> You might consider typing up a Bill of Sale and have it all ready for tomorrow. That way, everything will be in writing, for your protection. Just an idea....:idea:
> 
> HerdingStdPoodle


I typed a response and hit send, I guess it didnt go through.
I said I agree 100% and that we will finalize the transaction tomorrow  with a contract/bill of sale and more questions answered 
Thank u very much for making this comment.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Well I can tell you one thing....this thread isn't helping.!!! You see I would like two but hubby not so much. And really where would I find the time? But still reading this thread Im smiling all through it and so happy for Apollo and his tired tail. Im actually feeling a little guilty here now lol. I have to go read somewhere else for a while..


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou still has her spot! To nap around my neck 

And Apollo on my feet aaaaawwwww!!!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

He is really gorgeous! You're a great poodle mom, I have no doubt he would find an excellent home with you & Lou (and the DH).


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a great story! Thanks for making my (miserable) night at work much better with a happy tale (tail?) lol
Perfect set of poodles!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

BorderKelpie said:


> What a great story! Thanks for making my (miserable) night at work much better with a happy tale (tail?) lol
> Perfect set of poodles!


I missed the whole drama but after reading the whole thread I'm so glad you're keeping Apollo. He and Lou look so happy together. Their relationship will give you so many smiles. They give each other something that we can't.

Tonight my husband (who went from one cat to five cats and two poodles since meeting me) said, "This is off the record and don't ever tell anyone I said this, but I'm glad we have two." He loves watching them together. Yesterday Libby had her teeth cleaned and came home sore and nauseous. Daisuke totally dialed down his rambunctious self and just tiptoed around her and cuddled with her until she felt better. It was so sweet!

And BTW Apollo is gorgeous... well named! I'm loving all your photos!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

You guys rock!! Thank u soooooooooooo much for the support! You are all helping me feel more confident, like I can do this, and I'm not so worried anymore, this feels right and you all help me feel like a good mom  <3 
Apollo slept fine through the night, so far he has not done 1 thing that bugs me!! He has been an A+ !!! Thank goodness it hasnt been hard! 
I will keep u all posted on his progress and post pictures after his groom :-D
Thanks again !


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

This thread gives me a warm, tingly feeling inside! Congratulations!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

Yay! Congrats on the new addition to the family! Can't wait to see the pics of Lou and Apollo having tons of doggy fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! You will not be sorry, you'll wonder why you waited so long. He is a keeper you are both lucky to have found each other. Tell your hubby we are sending you guys good vibes! CongrATS! Don't forget to get everything in writing! More pix, please!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Dallasminis said:


> Yay! You will not be sorry, you'll wonder why you waited so long. He is a keeper you are both lucky to have found each other. Tell your hubby we are sending you guys good vibes! CongrATS! Don't forget to get everything in writing! More pix, please!


Thank you!! 
Yes, everything in writing  Will post more pictures soon!! I love pictures hehehe Apollo is getting a much needed groom today, so we will have pictures of that soon too! :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Milo :) said:


> This thread gives me a warm, tingly feeling inside! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too!!  hehehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Getting a second dog was the best present I gave to Jazz ever! Yes, sometimes there is an occasional dispute (usually over a shared toy), but they are friends! They play together and he gets more exercise now then we could have possibly given him alone. Your two already look like they have bonded. Its more cumbersome to walk two at one time but they are now trained to walk well together. At first the puppy would try to nip Jazz's ankles, that stage is gone. I have two different personality poodles which is what I wanted. It does make it a little more difficult if I want to go somewhere where having only one would be easier, but in the long run, the positives far outweigh the negatives. I did this when Jazz was one year old. The first night he slept on the couch with his head leaning over on Zoe's crate. It was so cute! There is less one on one bonding however because I don't have the heart to leave one home when we go for a walk and to walk them separately. Takes too much time. But in the end it was a great decision for us and especially for Jazz!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Oops! Has not read that you already decided when I posted. Anyway, congratulations and you will be very happy! Please post the pictures.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

All that jazz, thanks for sharing your story. I typed up a long reply and poof! It disappeared, so here I go again.
I normally don't walk Lou because there is a big mastiff loose a block away, he is always there and I dont trust him :-( But we chose this house specifically because of the huge yard. So I usually play fetch with Lou for exercise etc.
So I wont have to figure out too well how to walk both at the same time, just the occasional trip somewhere 
And lots of running in the yard!! Hehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you need to talk to the Mastiff owners or animal control or someone, NO ONE should have a huge Mastiff LOOSE! You are missing out on the joys of dog walking, I can't believe someone else hasn't turned them in!


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats on your new baby! He looks like a real cutie pie, can't wait to see pictures of him after his grooming!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Dallasminis said:


> I think you need to talk to the Mastiff owners or animal control or someone, NO ONE should have a huge Mastiff LOOSE! You are missing out on the joys of dog walking, I can't believe someone else hasn't turned them in!


Invisible fence maybe? :-/ I'm not sure, and he is so big if he decides he doesnt like Lou and comes after her there is nothing I could do... If it is an invisible fence his collar would shock him for a bit but then he could come toward us anyway if he is really determined :-(


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Guys, I need some advice. They are kinda competing for attention a little bit, Lou has never had to share my love, and she cried a tiny bit when I was petting Apollo. Apollo is s bit more cool about it because at his previous home they had other dogs. I think this is them adjusting and determining the hierarchy in the pack or something, I just REALLY wanna make sure Lou doesnt feel like he is here to replace her or something, it broke my heart when she cried hehehe. She is my everything and I want her to feel that even having another member of the family now  any info and advice is very very appreciated


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Personally, I would try to tune out the cry and let her wait her turn... I know it sounds really mean and cruel, but they have to learn that you will love them all equally and they have to figure out the new pack dynamics. I have four dogs (three crested's and one Spoo - so all very loving affectionate dogs) and they all want to sit on me at the same time, or have me pet them or give them individual attention. I give them lots of attention and love, but they have learned to wait their turn... I don't have four hands to pet them all at once... lol!!!

It's hard at first, but you'll all get the hang of it!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Butlerchick, thank you so much! Did you use a "word"/command to let them know to wait their turn? This sounds like a good plan, thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats! I am so happy for you and Lou!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations on adding Apollo to your family! We agonized about adding another spoo to our family because "Toddy" seemed to really enjoy being an "only spoo" (we had Oreo, our older tpoo). We added "Gabriella" when Toddy was a little over 1 year old, and they enjoy playing "poodle games" together so much that we were happy we made the decision to get another spoo. They are good about taking "lap time" turns with me, and they enjoy romping with each other in ways that I can't provide for them. Their personalities are very different, but they each add so much to my life. I know that you will be glad that you decided to add Apollo to your family, and I know that he and Lou will be happy, too.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think if you give them time, they'll get used to each other. Fortunately dogs are pack animals so it comes naturally to them, but Lou has been an only child for her whole life so she'll just need to realize that besides having a new brother for fun, he's going to be getting attention too. She'll realize she's still loved though, she'll be good with it after an adjustment period. One thing you might want to think about is letting her sleep in your bed but crating Apollo, so Lou has you all to herself sometimes. Just a thought!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> I think if you give them time, they'll get used to each other. Fortunately dogs are pack animals so it comes naturally to them, but Lou has been an only child for her whole life so she'll just need to realize that besides having a new brother for fun, he's going to be getting attention too. She'll realize she's still loved though, she'll be good with it after an adjustment period. One thing you might want to think about is letting her sleep in your bed but crating Apollo, so Lou has you all to herself sometimes. Just a thought!


Yup!! That's what we did, Apollo in the crate and Lou on the bed because Apollo was too dirty, but are thinking of making that the norm. We have a king size bed, but I think 2 people and 1 poodle is enough, I like having some room to move lol
Thank you!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm outside in the backyard and they are both laying down close to each other it's cute. Lou seems to want to be close him, but sometimes lets her know "not this close, you are too in my face" LOL
I'm still a little nervous, but it's going well  Can't wait for my friend to come groom him, she is bringing Hibbert the brown poodle from my other thread. Lou and Hibby will play while Apollo gets groomed I think 
Here are both laying close to each other 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sometimes Lou will sit further away too when we are outside. Apollo is kinda needy and lays on my feet a lot.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats on the new Spoo. He looks like a perfect fit


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats! He is so pretty. MPS strikes again! LOL He is so lucky to have you guys and as long as they get along it will be fine. My issue with my 2nd spoo was she would fight my 1st, but things have been going good for quite a while now, fingers crossed. 

Can't wait to see him groomed , such a cute couple!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations and I'm jealous!  
You got the second spoo without having to go through potty (house) training lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Wow- you got a one year old standard. Most of the hard work has been done. Now you can have two poodles and do them each in different trims. Maybe he needs a shaved face?!  He may not have been getting a lot of attention and might be needy for a while. One for you and one for your hubbie! Perfect. 

Boys are different. They are very sweet, though. It is totally normal for them to bark. In fact, it is not a normal standard that doesn't m and protect their home. Mine sound like viscious beasts (when behind glass). LOL

Post pictures of him groomed!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, he is all shaved down after hours and hours, Ellyisme the groomer and friend told me he was sooooooo neglected he was one of the most matted dogs she has seen. He hadnt been groomed in forever and his coat is so thick ! I held him while she shaved him and he felt much better with me there. He seems to really have attached himself emotionally to hubby and I already. 
Hubby told me something that made me tear up. When I went to the store to get some pumpkin for him. Hubby watched Apollo do the most incredible thing, with his body being all shaved he feels so much better, he can feel things! He laid on his back on the grass, tongue out smiling and scratched his back on the grass, than rolled from side to side, and got up and dove in neck first on the grass and rubbed his neck and chest on the grass and the tail was wagging non stop!!!! To see him enjoy freedom like that in a huge yard instead of a box for 12 hours straight, to be able to feel touch and not have those tight matts pulling on his skin.... He said it was beautiful to watch, he seemed blissful! This little man deserves to be happy he is super sweet, he did so great in his grooming, and he has now been more submissive with Lou. They are working it out with each other....
They are both sleeping now
I am so happy for this sweet sweet boy and about being able to care and love him and have him look at me with those gorgeous eyes thanking me.... 













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

What a lucky poodle to go from his prior living conditions to such a wonderful loving house! He's so pretty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

It had probably been a good 4 months since his last groom at least. The poor boy is such a trooper! It took 3 hours to shave everything, but you could just see him give a huge sigh of relief afterwards.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Outwest, thank u! Yes he is very well behaved, knows the same commands as Lou pretty much , and is very well potty trained! I am very glad to not have noticed anything negative about him yet! He really listens when I say "leave it" or "ah-ah" it's actually surprising 

Lou does bark a little but only when someone knocks on the door or if some really odd noise seems like someone coming in the house etc. but Apollo barked more yesterday, today he didnt bark much he was so tired with his grooming ordeal, let's see how they do tomorrow 
Lou is getting used to us petting Apollo, she gets lots of love on her turn 
And she knows she will always be our first baby hehehehe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

One more, no flash 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a wonderful transformation! And what a good, resilient, loving boy you have yourself there. No doubt in my mind he was meant to be yours. It's incredible how easy-going he is, and how quickly he adjusts to things. It sounds like someone spent some time training him. I'm sorry to hear he was crated for so many hours a day where he lived before. But now he's in the home where he was always meant to be, with you and Lou and your dh! So nice to know he has a lifetime of only good things ahead! *Ellyisme* did a wonderful job of liberating Apollo from those awful mats. You're both something, so kind and so patient. Apollo is a lucky dog at last, and forever more!! Enjoy him!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Gosh I love happy endings! I bet Apollo loves them more though! What fun! And what wonderful stories and pictures you will have to share with us!! LOL! Get busy! Hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Gosh I love happy endings! I bet Apollo loves them more though! What fun! And what wonderful stories and pictures you will have to share with us!! LOL! Get busy! Hahahaha!!!!!


Thanks!! Haha that made me smile big time!! Hehehe
I will take some more pictures tomorrow :-D I'm excited about it!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

It is so wonderful to hear your husband's story about Apollo feeling so free and good! It is the most wonderful story...and now we get to see pix of BOTH of them....you will love him as much as Lou, I promise....we are looking forward to photos of the whole family!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Apollo is very, very lucky to have you. He truly hit the jackpot. He's a beautiful boy, too, I can see it.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Dallasminis is right. The first few weeks of two dogs were hard for me because I felt like I was being unfaithful to Libby and taking time away from her for Daisuke. In fact, I was quite annoyed with Mr Dai for some time, partly for that reason and partly because he wasn't housetrained and was barreling over little Libby with his youthful male energy. But soon he completely won me over with his goofy sweetness.Now they are both my loves and they are each other's best buds. It looks like Lou and Apollo will be the same. 

Congrats on getting rid of the mats. It was hard work for him as well as Ellyisme. He is one tired dude.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

This is such a neat thread. So full of hope and happiness. 

THe jealousy/whine thing should fade away, I have many dogs, always have. My trick to keeping everyone happy is will I'm giving one attention, I will chat with the others. I have been known to make up silly little songs and mention their names. They seem to enjoy that. As long as everyone gets acknowledged, everyone is content. They do get individul attention and I will randomly scoop up a dog and 'squeeze the stuffing out of them' (even the bigger dogs) - they LOVE that. I also will crate them with special bones and treats (I use crates for that since I do have some that are more than big enough to do serious damage to a smaller dog), but crates are for eating and special treats and for the dog aggressive dog for time outs when needed. 

With random, short individual silliness for each of them throughout the day, we live in a fairly harmonious home. lol

You'll make this work really well, I'm sure you are more than capable. 

Oh, he looks so soft after his groom I just want to touch him. 

Call the law after the mastiff. I finally had to over a loose Gt Pyr last week as he actually tried to stare me down in my own yard. If you nag the police often enough and mention the threat to humans, they will usually do something about it. It's not fair that you miss out on walks because you are in fear for your (make sure you say 'your own' safety, not your dogs - works better with police) safety.  I mentioned the school aged children waiting on the bus every morning to get some action done with our neighborhood menace.

Best wishes to your whole beautiful family.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Lou said:


> One more, no flash
> View attachment 58434
> 
> 
> ...


Now *that* looks like a happy boy.


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Lou remember how I said every time I go in your threads it makes me want a standard?!!! Well take that and multiply it by two now! Lol. I am so happy for Apollo and there is sooooo a standard in my future! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Some really wonderful comments and valuable information here guys, thanks so much!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Apollo and Lou - good morning!

Lou is a picky eater and skips meals etc, but now she wants his food (different brand) i've been doing good at separating them for each to eat from their own food bowl. But Lou only ate like 2/3 of her food and laid down to watch Apollo scarf! hehehe I hope Lou will eat more soon, she is such a finicky eater! Hehehe, They are both drinking plenty of water 
Ps. Apollo got a brand new blue collar and name tag with MY phone number on it !!  I think blue looks beautiful on him !







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Ooooh, he looks so handsome in his new collar AND so happy in his new home! I have to separate my three at meal time, too! It will take about one week for the pups to get into the new routine, (and you guys). Have a fabulous day with your babies! Could they really be from the same litter?How do you know?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Dallasminis said:


> Ooooh, he looks so handsome in his new collar AND so happy in his new home! I have to separate my three at meal time, too! It will take about one week for the pups to get into the new routine, (and you guys). Have a fabulous day with your babies! Could they really be from the same litter?How do you know?


His previous owner said he was born in 05-10-12 which is Lou's birthday! Both in the same state! It's a slight chance but it's there. And they are sooooooooo similiar it's ridiculous! Lou is a little more feisty since she was the only child, he is just a little more mellow. But they both act the same!!! Who knows? Either way, I love that their personality match so well  
About separating at meal time. I let Apollo eat his, then when he is done I put him on a sit-stay next to where Lou is eating while she eats ( IF she eats LOL) and give him a couple treats for staying focused on me. And when they try to eat each other's food a few "ah-ah" did the trick, they haven't tried anymore. they listen really good 
Here are a few more pictures I just took of this sweet and funny pair of poodles!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

That is so funny! I guess you could ask your breeder where all her pups went! Just so glad they get along...have fun today!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou keeps mouthing Apollo's neck very gently and she makes this sound like she is talking to him LOL She doesn't mind when we pet him, she minds when He asks for it!! hahaha And he is soooo patient with her, because it would so get on my nerves what she does hehehehe









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Dallasminis said:


> That is so funny! I guess you could ask your breeder where all her pups went! Just so glad they get along...have fun today!


I can't reach the breeder, after I got Lou I talked to her a few times sent pictures, but I knew when I met her that she had just lost her husband to cancer 6 months prior and was diagnosed with cancer too :-( I hope the worst didnt happen, because I have not been able to reach her. I tried e-mail, phone.... 
When I bought Lou I wasn't educated on how to choose a puppy or on poodles, it was the first breeder I went to, JUST TO SEE (famous words) I wasn't planing on taking a puppy home.(Didn't have food toys or anything even!) But Lou was just so perfect. But this was not a good reputable breeder I don't think :-/
But oh well, now I have learned some more. And again Lou is perfect so even if it wasn't a good breeder, it was meant to be  I will try to find out more info from Apollo's previous owners.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Should I make a new thread now that we have decided to keep him? For pictures etc? Or just continue to post his and Lou's progress + pictures here on this one? 
Apollo styling with his new collar and name tag - I love it!!! Hehehe


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Lou said:


> Should I make a new thread now that we have decided to keep him? For pictures etc? Or just continue to post his and Lou's progress + pictures here on this one?
> Apollo styling with his new collar and name tag - I love it!!! Hehehe


100% yes!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Or better yet start a 52 weeks thread since this is the first week that you had him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous like Lou! Maybe make anew thread cos some of the slow connections leave the long threads stuck half way! Like mine!


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

Ellyisme said:


> Or better yet start a 52 weeks thread since this is the first week that you had him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was just going to say that! :biggrin:


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

This thread is so wonderful, I want another spoo! I got the MPS virus the day I got Sushi, I just need to convince DH, he thinks 3 dogs is to many;o(


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I mentioned that Apollo loved having all that hair gone and feeling things for the first time in his life prolly! look at this! Lol
He looooves laying on the grass, and feeling things, he looks so happy!!!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Guess what?! Apollo hates poop too!!!!!!!!!! Just like Lou!!!! Hubby was walking Apollo he stepped on poop, sniffed the poop, sniffed his foot and started backing up acting all grosser out! YAAAAAAAY!!

They MUST be related! It's amazing how similar they are


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Sweet, sweet boy! Makes my heart sing to see him so happy at his new home. You are a really good spoo mom!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sweetp said:


> Sweet, sweet boy! Makes my heart sing to see him so happy at his new home. You are a really good spoo mom!


Thank you so much!!! I love hearing that cause I try really hard  <3


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I get such a kick out of seeing how much you enjoy and cherish Lou and Apollo. 3 hours getting rid of mats! Ellyisme must be ready for traction! Apollo must feel great with no mats and being clean at long last. Your husband sounds like a real jewel and very empathetic over Apollo's difficult life. You should start a new thread. After all it is the start of a whole new life for Apollo, indeed for all your family.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I think you should start a 52 week thread on Apollo and do one on Lou too if you haven't already.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

plr said:


> I think you should start a 52 week thread on Apollo and do one on Lou too if you haven't already.


The 52 week thing Im not sure about, because I don't want to post once a week, i wanna post all the time!!!! Hahaha! And I'm not diciplined enough to schedule it LOL Just kidding!
I will just start a regular thread for their progress 
Thank u all very much


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> I get such a kick out of seeing how much you enjoy and cherish Lou and Apollo. 3 hours getting rid of mats! Ellyisme must be ready for traction! Apollo must feel great with no mats and being clean at long last. Your husband sounds like a real jewel and very empathetic over Apollo's difficult life. You should start a new thread. After all it is the start of a whole new life for Apollo, indeed for all your family.


Yes Ellyisme was great!! And Hubby has the most gigantic heart ever hehehe 
Apollo is very much glued to him


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Lou said:


> I will try to find out more info from Apollo's previous owners.


If his owners know that his sire was a champion, they might have his registration papers


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Okay, just had a huge sniffle reading the latest on Apollo. The photos of him rolling in the yard... :Cry: but happy tears!

Please do a Lou and Apollo thread! Your pics are fab, as are your dogs, as are you :adore:

Manxcat


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Okay, just had a huge sniffle reading the latest on Apollo. The photos of him rolling in the yard... :Cry: but happy tears!
> 
> Please do a Lou and Apollo thread! Your pics are fab, as are your dogs, as are you :adore:
> 
> Manxcat


Thank you so much dear!!! I have teared up a few times with him, it's just so sweet to watch him be so happy 
Look, this is what is going on while I type this ! Hehehe (each with their own bully stick, the first time Apollo had one was yesterday, his tail wouldnt stop wagging, he LOVES it!!!!) 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Lou said:


> Thank you so much dear!!! I have teared up a few times with him, it's just so sweet to watch him be so happy
> Look, this is what is going on while I type this ! Hehehe (each with their own bully stick, the first time Apollo had one was yesterday, his tail wouldnt stop wagging, he LOVES it!!!!)
> 
> View attachment 59010
> ...


Lou you are so lucky. I've been bitten by the MPS bug too but don't have the finances for 2 poodles, I'm so jealous and Apollo and Lou are so lucky!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

This is like reading a novel. I can't put it down.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Qarza said:


> This is like reading a novel. I can't put it down.


aaww!!!  I made another thread to continue with their progress! Since we decided to keep little man (thats his nickname) like: _ "Hi little man!"_ (with high pitched voice LOL)


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I am really enjoying reading this thread and love seeing the photos. Apollo sounds like a terrific dog and perfect fit into your family. Congratulations on your expanding poodle family.


----------

